# Miami University Student Anglers?



## MUBass (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello all! My name is Chris and I am currently a freshman at Miami, coming from a Chicago suburb, and am a diehard bass fisherman. I competed in a few tournament circuits at home including the high school state tournaments and would love to carry on and start a team here to compete in collegiate leagues such as FLW/BoatUS, Carhart BASS tour, etc. That being said, I need to spark interest and members to join the team and hopefully comprise a team to compete in these collegiate tours. I figured I gotta start somewhere with sparking interest so why not the local fishing website. So, are there any anglers that attend Miami that are interested? Thank you for your time!!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I wish they had bass fishing when I was in school. I got stuck running cross country and track  Will you need people to volunteer boats to take your team out? I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## MUBass (Sep 17, 2013)

Nope, my dad will allow me to borrow his boat for any practice or tournament, it's a 2010 Comanche so we would be set for any body of water.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

You may have better luck advertising on campus, or any of the stores that sell bait on Oxford, I also would contact the boat rental/bait shop at Houston woods lake, but this site is a good place to start. Good luck


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

I cant believe im reading!!! I too was looking at starting a bass fishing team at miami. I have since i was two and was afraid I wouldnt be able to at college near as much. I would be really interested in meeting up with some time.
Josh


----------



## Slackwater Eddy (Sep 1, 2013)

I used to be a library manager at King Library and supported all the Geographic Information Systems on campus. I would try contacting some faculty in Geography or the Library Dean's office to see if you can put up some announcements around campus. Basically, I would say try to integrate the sport of fishing with science and the curriculum. I would have loved to work on a project of updating maps of local lakes with students interest in fishing. That's what's so cool about it compared to any other sports... I now work at NKU, and I would love it if our students had some kind of a bass angling club. As a librarian, I would totally get involved and help out.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

MUbass PM sent


----------



## Gumbers (Oct 1, 2012)

Today would be a great day to hit four mile and then mac and joe's. Sigh.

I'd recommend getting in touch with the intramural committee board. Good luck in your efforts! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Darn....I graduated in 2012. I graduated with a bachelors in geography and environmental science. 

Looks like Miami is well represented here. Good luck on your quest. I can tell you from personal experience that finding people who fish, seriously, at Miami is going to be rough. You'll get a lot of looks walking across campus with a rod or two. There was a cleaning lady at flower hall that would stop and talk to me about fishing. Oh, the good ole days. Lol.

With that said, there is some good water nearby. Acton Lake, four mile creek, great miami river, little miami river, etc.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

MUBass. I graduated back in 2012 as well and sure wish I was back there. Your best bet is to fish 4 mile. It may not seem like a big or productive river but I've really caught a lot of quality smallmouth out of there. Some of the best spots are only a couple minutes from campus. There are a some small waterfalls/dams you can find using google earth that always produced for me. But all it takes is a weekend of wading the river and I'm sure you'll find all the honey holes. Also as mentioned Acton is a great lake too. Better if you have access to a boat or kayak but there is good shore fishing for crappie.

Good luck


----------



## Redhawksportsman (Sep 21, 2013)

I go to Miami and went up to 4 mile creek today, not too much luck as it was late in the day.


----------



## Redhawksportsman (Sep 21, 2013)

MUBass, PM me if you want to talk about starting a club


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Stay outta my creek you whippersnappers! There ain't no fish in there anyway...


----------



## GMoney45211 (Aug 11, 2013)

My son has tried to start a team at his HS in Cincinnati, to no luck yet... Even got Bass Pro Shops to sponsor the program. Can't believe the HS has bragged their feet to this point. If we did get a go ahead, would there be boat owners on this site who may have interest in providing boat time?


----------

